# Evertune Bridge Review.



## Mongoose (Nov 16, 2013)

Evertune =


----------



## vhtforme (Nov 17, 2013)

I remember seeing the "you can't bend" feature and thinking who would want that? I also remember thinking "ok you don't have to worry about tunning but now your going to have to worry about being on that bending edge". My personal preference (even though I'm not playing one right now) would be a non-floating floyd or a kahler. Good Review.


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 17, 2013)

vhtforme said:


> I remember seeing the "you can't bend" feature and thinking who would want that? I also remember thinking "ok you don't have to worry about tunning but now your going to have to worry about being on that bending edge". My personal preference (even though I'm not playing one right now) would be a non-floating floyd or a kahler. Good Review.


Thanks. Yes, this bridge is far more complicated than a guitar needs to be.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 17, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> Thanks. Yes, this bridge is far more complicated than a guitar needs to be.



Yeah! And what's with all these pickup placement options? Back in my day, our archtops just had a pickup at the neck - if we had a pickup at all! And everyone just plugged into the family radio for amplification! If it was good enough for Charlie Christian, it ought to be good enough for you!


----------



## vhtforme (Nov 17, 2013)

celticelk said:


> If it was good enough for Charlie Christian, it ought to be good enough for you!


I guess that is why those Gibson Robot Guitars are flying off the shelves, along with every headless guitar.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 17, 2013)

vhtforme said:


> I guess that is why those Gibson Robot Guitars are flying off the shelves, along with every headless guitar.



Vintage Steinbergers and Kleins still command high prices in the resale market, and new headless models are pretty widely coveted around here. I see that you're new to the forum, so I'll give you a pass on not knowing the latter. My objection was to the presumed objectivity of Mongoose's statement that the Evertune is "far more complicated than a guitar needs to be." "Needs" for an instrument are subjective.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 17, 2013)

Meh, I spend 45 mins intonating my normal guitar so I dont see the problem... (And I get that as perfect as possible, plus re-intonating is required like once a year...) I'd rather spend some time in one sitting to set up the instrument than constantly retune the guitar when recording.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2013)

What is up with these guitars that need constant tuning? I tune roughly once ever couple weeks with my locking trem/nut guitars, and maybe once per long playing session with my non-locking guitars. I don't have the most gentle attack either. 

I'm not saying the Evertune is useless, but it sounds like it's just being used to compensate for other issues. How does the Evertune compensate for a poorly setup instrument with a roughly cut nut? 

I really want those LTDs with this bridge to become a little more popular so I can finally get a hold of one. From what I've seen online it's either a love or hate kind of thing.



celticelk said:


> Yeah! And what's with all these pickup placement options? Back in my day, our archtops just had a pickup at the neck - if we had a pickup at all! And everyone just plugged into the family radio for amplification! If it was good enough for Charlie Christian, it ought to be good enough for you!



To be fair, a guitar doesn't _need_ much besides a transducer and strings, it's what players want that tends to stretch into infinity.


----------



## vhtforme (Nov 17, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Vintage Steinbergers and Kleins still command high prices in the resale market, and new headless models are pretty widely coveted around here. I see that you're new to the forum, so I'll give you a pass on not knowing the latter. My objection was to the presumed objectivity of Mongoose's statement that the Evertune is "far more complicated than a guitar needs to be." "Needs" for an instrument are subjective.



I'll agree with the needs portion, I had an account but got my email hacked and couldn't recover the password. If it works, and is simple enough for a drummer to figure it out. I don't have any problem with it.


----------



## mulgreaux (Nov 17, 2013)

As an Evertune owner, I couldn't disagree more with this review. Ironically, I posted pics of my newly Evertuned guitar today and my opinions are the exact opposite of yours. I've spent a lot of time messing with it since I got it back from installation just over a month ago and I'm not having the problems you describe. I have the guitar intonated and setup for effortless bending and vibrato. The system is quite alien when compared with traditional bridge types, but it's no more complicated than a tune-o-matic or any other type of bridge- that is to say that it isn't really complicated at all (once you spend the time to learn exactly how it works). There is an order to use when setting up a tune-o-matic bridge, as I'm sure you know. If you intonate a string and then after that adjust the string height, you'll need to go back and readjust the intonation to get it perfect again. The Evertune is no different, and certainly no more "finnickety". There is an order in which to approach the elements of the setup of this bridge too, and if you use that order you shouldn't have any problems. 

I hope this doesn't come across as what you'd cite as "hate" in your review, but it doesn't sound like you've spent enough time with it. Judging by how p1ssed off you seem with it, I don't think I'm about to change your mind either.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 17, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What is up with these guitars that need constant tuning? I tune roughly once ever couple weeks with my locking trem/nut guitars, and maybe once per long playing session with my non-locking guitars. I don't have the most gentle attack either.
> 
> I'm not saying the Evertune is useless, but it sounds like it's just being used to compensate for other issues. How does the Evertune compensate for a poorly setup instrument with a roughly cut nut?
> 
> ...



I think I've mentioned it in the past on this site, but I still really like the idea of an evertune bridge. In my band I'm strictly a rhythm guitarist and it's not so much the strings going out of tune as it is variance in pick attack that makes me want one. As it stands, if you have sections where you pick hard, you have to tune flat so that when you hit the string, it sharpens to the correct note. At the same time, if you have light attack sections, you need to tune closer to the actual note. Perhaps I'm just picky, but I find myself tuning flat and back fairly frequently for my guitars to remain in correct enough of tune to fit into the song. Usually this is an issue if a song has various attack types, not so much for straight up balls to the wall heavy or outright deliciously soft. After all, tuning before recording a song is certainly recommended.

'Course, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I had a hard time taking the OP's review seriously. To me it just sounded like "Ugh, caveman no like new thing. New thing is different. Me no like different. Different is bad." I mean, some things might be a bit more of a hassle, but that doesn't stop people from loving things like Floyd Roses, which I personally dislike. There are totally legitimate gripes with the bridge and it's certainly not for everyone. Hell, OP has valid complaints (namely with the bends, though I've never played one so I have no idea how legit the complaints are), but then name calling an inanimate object because it doesn't fit their personal tastes? A tad silly. Especially when he made it a big point to rag on the aesthetics. Something he should have been completely aware of going into buying the guitar. A review should be enlightening. You show what you do and don't like, and leave it up to the potential buyers to decide if it's worth buying. It seemed more argumentative than an actual review, basically.

What I learned from this video is that I still want one based on the trade offs, and that some people really hate them. The fact that some people really hate them is completely irrelevant to my decision in eventually getting one.


----------



## wilch (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the review!

This is the first user review I've seen that's been negative. Actually, the first non-endorsee type of review I've seen. Very interesting insight. I've never tried one, and was thinking of ordering a custom with one because I like the idea, without trying first. But I'll definitely try a guitar with one before I buy.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 17, 2013)

I have an Evertune too but I'm not a huge fan of it either. I don't know if it would be different if it was installed on a high-end guitar since it's the VGS Soulmaster 7 but I have to constantly readjust the bending sensitivity because the tension drops after maybe a day and you can't set the string action as low or high as you want. 

It might be different for other people but I wouldn't recommend this if you're just a normal bedroom guitarist. The tuning doesn't budge an inch but all the extra hassle when it comes to changing strings, adjusting the action, changing tunings etc. as a tradeoff for tuning stability isn't worth it for me.



wilch said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> This is the first user review I've seen that's been negative. Actually, the first non-endorsee type of review I've seen. Very interesting insight. I've never tried one, and was thinking of ordering a custom with one because I like the idea, without trying first. But I'll definitely try a guitar with one before I buy.



Keith actually talked about how it killed the tone on his guitars, which is why he won't use the Evertune on his signature Schecter. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3801035-post326.html


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 17, 2013)

wilch said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> This is the first user review I've seen that's been negative. Actually, the first non-endorsee type of review I've seen. Very interesting insight. I've never tried one, and was thinking of ordering a custom with one because I like the idea, without trying first. But I'll definitely try a guitar with one before I buy.


That's a good idea. I am not saying my word or review is the final judgement of this bridge. As I said in the video; try it out and make up your own mind which it looks like you will eventually do. It is an awesome concept but leaves a lot to be desired with all the problems it presents. My TOM bridges have never failed me and I play pretty aggressively. I just hate that Evertune is marketing this as such a revolutionary idea that guitarists cannot live without. It will come and go just like every other time tested guitar gimmick. Mark my words.


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 17, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> I have an Evertune too but I'm not a huge fan of it either. I don't know if it would be different if it was installed on a high-end guitar since it's the VGS Soulmaster 7 but I have to constantly readjust the bending sensitivity because the tension drops after maybe a day and you can't set the string action as low or high as you want.
> 
> It might be different for other people but I wouldn't recommend this if you're just a normal bedroom guitarist. The tuning doesn't budge an inch but all the extra hassle when it comes to changing strings, adjusting the action, changing tunings etc. as a tradeoff for tuning stability isn't worth it for me.
> 
> ...


#1 - KM is awesome so that alone is enough reason to not like this bridge.
#2 - It's nice to know I am not the only person that thinks this thing CREATES tuning problems rather then solve them.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 17, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> #2 - It's nice to know I am not the only person that thinks this thing CREATES tuning problems rather then solve them.


Nah, I never have to tune it, but I like to change tunings often so I'd rather have a normal hardtail. I feel like you're a bit too hard on the Evertune, it's still a great piece of gear for people who tour a lot or don't change tunings often and stuff like that.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the review, it's good that there's finally a negative opinion among all the "omg this is the bestest thing ever" reviews on youtube.



Señor Voorhees;3807258 said:


> I think I've mentioned it in the past on this site, but I still really like the idea of an evertune bridge. In my band I'm strictly a rhythm guitarist and it's not so much the strings going out of tune as it is variance in pick attack that makes me want one. As it stands, if you have sections where you pick hard, you have to tune flat so that when you hit the string, it sharpens to the correct note.


This is the part I love the most about the Evertune, but the problem is that in order to get this effect you are forced to lose bendings, because if you tune the bridge just under the threshold so you can do bends, then the string will go sharp even if you just pick hard. (or even if there's a way to make it happen, it has to be incredibly precise and even minor changes in the guitar's setup can easily screw it up)

But still, to me the evertune aims to solve problems that already have pretty easy solutions, while creating more problems by its own. I'm pretty sure I would love an Evertune for recording rhythm guitars in the studio for example, but I wouldn't like it for a guitar that is meant to do all sorts of things.


----------



## Mike (Nov 17, 2013)

Great review. Good to hear the other side. I've also noticed how the saddles are crooked and it runs the strings off center on the fretboard on other Evertune bridged guitars as well. So I don't think its a lemon, but more of a nature of the beast with those floating saddles.

edit: I am completely with you on the tune-o-matic


----------



## mulgreaux (Nov 17, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> #1 - KM is awesome so that alone is enough reason to not like this bridge.


This is what a water-tight argument looks like.


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 17, 2013)

mulgreaux said:


> This is what a water-tight argument looks like.


It was obvious humor. KM has reviewed and tried so many pieces of equipment and hardware; and if he will not have this bridge on his custom guitars it's a good indicator that he is not convinced that it is worthy of his music. It's not like this bridge is cheap. $300+ compared to less than $70 for a TOM setup on allparts.com. My little review in the sea that is the internet will not affect this company or there products... only time will do that. You seem very bent on defending this bridge to the death which tells me you are trying to justify owning it. Everyone has opinions and preferences. My OPINION is that this bridge sucks! Your is that it was amazing. Let's leave it at that. If you like it so much then enjoy! I think we can all agree that it's not the guitar that creates music; it's the player. If you don't like or agree with my review then might I suggest not following along with this thread. There are plenty of other things to occupy your time on here.


----------



## mulgreaux (Nov 17, 2013)

I was just messing with you, man. It was irresistible. That said- I'll take experience over the opinion of any man in the spotlight. You've had your experience and spoken honestly about it. I must say I didn't get the humour jumping off the page, but it would explain your comment as without it, it stands as a poor justification. 

As for defending it to death- I think you're extrapolating something there. I like the bridge and I disagree with your review. I'm keeping it on this guitar. It works for what I need it for. I won't be getting one on my next guitar, and I'm not about to hack up my 335.


----------



## wilch (Nov 17, 2013)

I missed that post from Keith. Interesting.


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 17, 2013)

mulgreaux said:


> I like the bridge and I disagree with your review. I'm keeping it on this guitar.


I respect that. That is one of the great things about freedom of speech. I may not agree with what you say but I will defend to the death your right to say it. If anything personal taste is what gives us as guitar players so many choices in brands, hardware, and customizations. If we all liked the same thing then we would all play the same guitar, the same color, and the same hardware. That would be terribly boring


----------



## Alphanumeric (Nov 17, 2013)

Whatever happened to a fixed bridge with a good set up, appropriate gauge for tuning, which will roughly stay in tune over time with only small tweaks needed.

I also find that people with these amazing bridges that mean you "don't have to tune at all!! Ever!!! I've had these strings on since the 20s!!! always end up just checking with a tuner anyway.

It takes like 10 seconds with a good set up.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Nov 17, 2013)

this is exactly why keith merrow got rid of the evertune for even being an option for his sig.


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 17, 2013)

StateOfSerenity said:


> Whatever happened to a fixed bridge with a good set up, appropriate gauge for tuning, which will roughly stay in tune over time with only small tweaks needed.
> 
> I also find that people with these amazing bridges that mean you "don't have to tune at all!! Ever!!! I've had these strings on since the 20s!!! always end up just checking with a tuner anyway.
> 
> It takes like 10 seconds with a good set up.


I think most new guitar players learn bad habits from friends, who learned bad habits from their friends, who learned from their dad, ect ect ect.
I learned how to play guitar on an old univox that had 12's on it. It was a hand me down from some family member. It wasn't until my early twenties that I started giving a crap about tech stuff. 

A well maintained guitar will stay in tune without having to piss away 300 bucks on a fancy bridge. 
Most new players have absolutely no idea what intonation, relief, action, PU height, ect even are. They buy some poorly setup guitar from GC and don't realize things need to be adjusted and monitored like a car. Never once have I ever had a sales rep from any store tell me even the slightest hint on bringing it back for a "tune up" or anything... even back when I was 12 years old. Most stores just wanna sell you a guitar and from there on they don't care. It's not until something goes wrong that people care.

My guitars are all setup with exact reliefs, proper string gauge, proper action heights, ect. I lemon oil the fingerboard once a year, wipe of the shiny bits after each use, wipe the strings, check and clean pots, tighten loose hex nuts, polish my frets with steel wool when needed which is rare, and so on........ then I go to my friends house and his guitar is laying on a table with a cat on it. Strings rusted, dings and dents all over it, and surprise surprise the guitar is un-tunable.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 17, 2013)

I personally like the idea of this more for touring and gigging than bedroom playing - my main guitars (An Ibanez RG120 with the crappy stock bridge tightened all the way), an LTD H207 with an upgraded locking TOM, and an Ibanez SZ520QM with the stock TOM-Style bridge) stay in tune fantastically, other than the 3rd string of my SZ after an extreme bend, but that's the fact that it's a large plain string, not the guitar itself.

However, live there can be issues of tuning pegs getting knocked, lights causing temperature fluctiations causing slight shifts in the neck, and all sorts of things - Ola Englund mentioned how he only had to retune his evertune equipped guitars maybe once or twice on a recent SFU tour, and that was with 3 re-strings. For studio I'd rather use a regular guitar, as I only hit hard enough to make the strings bounce sharp when I want to, and like that amount of precise control.

TL;DR - I'd tour with it, but record with a regular guitar. Unless I was on a time crunch, then I'd use it to record as well.


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 17, 2013)

Zeno said:


> I personally like the idea of this more for touring and gigging than bedroom playing - my main guitars (An Ibanez RG120 with the crappy stock bridge tightened all the way), an LTD H207 with an upgraded locking TOM, and an Ibanez SZ520QM with the stock TOM-Style bridge) stay in tune fantastically, other than the 3rd string of my SZ after an extreme bend, but that's the fact that it's a large plain string, not the guitar itself.
> 
> However, live there can be issues of tuning pegs getting knocked, lights causing temperature fluctiations causing slight shifts in the neck, and all sorts of things - Ola Englund mentioned how he only had to retune his evertune equipped guitars maybe once or twice on a recent SFU tour, and that was with 3 re-strings. For studio I'd rather use a regular guitar, as I only hit hard enough to make the strings bounce sharp when I want to, and like that amount of precise control.
> 
> TL;DR - I'd tour with it, but record with a regular guitar. Unless I was on a time crunch, then I'd use it to record as well.


But how long does it really take to tune a guitar every 4 or so songs? a minute while the singer is talking to the crowd? I think this bridge promotes laziness. I have 6 guitars that all play perfect and I look them all over every couple months. People need to learn to fix problems, not take the easy way out. 1st step is relief, next is action, then intonation. Takes maybe 20 minutes. If you do it enough eventually to can sight things like relief. I never use my feeler gauges anymore just because I know what .010 looks like. Not to mention... SETTING UP A GUITAR IS FUN    It's something anyone can be really good at with proper instruction; and you can add your own flavor to "your" setups.


----------



## wilch (Nov 18, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> A well maintained guitar will stay in tune without having to piss away 300 bucks on a fancy bridge.
> 
> My guitars are all setup with exact reliefs, proper string gauge, proper action heights, ect. I lemon oil the fingerboard once a year, wipe of the shiny bits after each use, wipe the strings, check and clean pots, tighten loose hex nuts, polish my frets with steel wool when needed which is rare, and so on........



Mine are the same, and like you I'm anal about cleaning/wiping down everything, and storing the guitars in their cases. 

My experience differs in that, when recording tracks over several days in a climate that can change within a few hours, I've found that my intonation walks all over the place. The guitar would seemingly still be intune with itself, but no longer with the recorded track. On checking intonation, it's out, and on sighting the neck I feel that it's moved.

The above is the reason why the Evertune bridge sounded so appealing to me.

But recently I realised that this was mainly happening with my custom, which has an oiled, and virtually unfinished neck...and possibly made with young'ish wood. I also bought a hygrometer and have noticed the humidity change 10% to 15% in either direction within the space of a few hours in my room (can't be good with an unfinished neck!).

That said, my old Ibanez's seem to be much more stable day to day. Significantly so. How well the neck's made and the quality of the wood used probably plays a huge factor in stability too.

I'm still going to try to find an Evertune equipped guitar to try, but it's good to know that I probably have just had a bad experience with one of my guitars. I guess I felt that an Evertune would relieve me from having to worry about whether or not a custom guitar was going to be extremely stable, or not. Silly, I know. But it's hard to rationalize GAS.

I only post this because I'm one of these "bedroom players", that's been GAS'ing for an Evertune. But only because I've had the horrible experience of having to retrack everything due to a guitar's intonation changing enough over a period of a few days that you can hear it's out a few centz in the recording....or worse, just leaving it as is, uploading, then hearing it back later and noticing, and cringing every single time...and this bridge seemed like that ray of light that'd solve all my problems! (again, kinda silly.... but still, I might try it and it might actually solve all my problems *shrugs* time will tell.)


----------



## mulgreaux (Nov 18, 2013)

If I'm playing at home, I rarely have to retune my guitars. My Gibson ES335 has a tune-o-matic bridge and it rarely needs adjusting and plays off the stand. Live- it needs tuning frequently. My Daemoness has a Schaller Floyd Rose and that rarely needs tuning in any situation, but I do have to tweak the micro-adjusters occasionally. Whilst it's nice not having to tune all the time, and it's definitely useful for gigging recording, it's not the most impressive feature of the bridge. 

The best thing about it for me is the improved intonation. If I play chords up top, around the 15th fret on my 335 then the intonation suffers unavoidably- even if I play with a light touch. This just isn't a problem on my Evertuned Tele. I can play chords all the way up the neck and the intonation is consistently excellent. 

The technology works- it's just a matter of how badly you think you WANT/need it. And whether or not you can stomach having that gigantic logo on your guitar.


----------



## BouhZik (Nov 19, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> #1 - KM is awesome so that alone is enough reason to not like this bridge.:



/sarcasm
Yeah! Exactly what peaple were thinking in the first 100 or so page of the BRJ BF thread.... But finaly, they are screwed. But hey! He had nothing to do with it! He just told them how good of a deal it was!! .... Oh wait.....
/sarcasm off

His awesomness Mr KM himself made a review and he has no problem for string changing or tone killings or anything. But now its bad with his Shitckter? Wait a minute....

Your review is biased. Obviously, you dont know how to use it. Get a clue, Forget KM and make a new review.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 19, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> /sarcasm
> Yeah! Exactly what peaple were thinking in the first 100 or so page of the BRJ BF thread.... But finaly, they are screwed. But hey! He had nothing to do with it! He just told them how good of a deal it was!! .... Oh wait.....
> /sarcasm off
> 
> ...


He made a demo, not a review. Big difference. I have the same guitar he's using in the video and trust me, it's not a good guitar. The Evertune works as intended, but why have it on your guitars if you don't want to sacrifice other things like tone or ease of maintenance for tuning stability (which Keith obviously doesn't want)?


----------



## BouhZik (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm sure its not a good guitar. Just Check the price of the guitar and the price of the bridge alone...

This bridge can't change a piece of shit into a BM or VIK or whatever hyped brand of the moment.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 19, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> It was obvious humor. KM has reviewed and tried so many pieces of equipment and hardware; and if he will not have this bridge on his custom guitars it's a good indicator that he is not convinced that it is worthy of his music. It's not like this bridge is cheap. $300+ compared to less than $70 for a TOM setup on allparts.com. My little review in the sea that is the internet will not affect this company or there products... only time will do that. You seem very bent on defending this bridge to the death which tells me you are trying to justify owning it. Everyone has opinions and preferences. My OPINION is that this bridge sucks! Your is that it was amazing. Let's leave it at that. If you like it so much then enjoy! I think we can all agree that it's not the guitar that creates music; it's the player. If you don't like or agree with my review then might I suggest not following along with this thread. There are plenty of other things to occupy your time on here.



Then again, (and I love Keith's instrumental riffing stuff) he does have a history of talking something up and then, a year later, coming out and saying "Sorry guys, I don't actually really like it." BRJ, S7, and now Evertune.

Really, it comes down to the fact that one needs to be very careful when selecting endorsements; one piece of gear can be bought or sold quickly, but a reputation lasts for a very long time.

It's probably also sort of a "honeymoon" effect issue; I've had a number of instruments and pedals where I've been like "OMG THIS IS AMAZING" and then, three months out, found myself annoyed by one aspect or another of it.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 19, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> I'm sure its not a good guitar. Just Check the price of the guitar and the price of the bridge alone...
> 
> This bridge can't change a piece of shit into a BM or VIK or whatever hyped brand of the moment.


Nope, and that's why Keith tried the Evertune on 4 different guitars and it killed the tone every time.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 19, 2013)

To be honest, I never spent any significant amount of time either learning how to set the thing up or with string changes. It's a very, very useful piece of kit on stage, and it does save studio time, although that is secondary in this day and age where most of us will say "oh, .... it!", retune and record another take (I don't really have the time in most occasions, but a lot of people don't mind it).

Pertaining the setup bit, I have had far, far, FAR worse times with Floyds. Tough. Such is life. Also, the tuning of the guitar (and mind you, the first ET fitted guitar I had was a cheapo VGS) doesn't get thrown off when you tweak the action or whatever of a single string, so unless that axe (or the bridge unit) is ....ed something does seem weird in that particular aspect.

When it comes to the whole "indispensable" sales pitch, I do agree - I'm sorry, but no company I work with can make me believe that any specific component on the guitar has to be that exact thing or the oceans boil, fire rains from the sky or whatever: it's down to preference, context, and the products' true utility for your use and preference . Is it a great unit in my opinion? Yes, it is. And a huge help when you are doing fly-ins, going back and forth between dramatically different climate conditions, etc.. Is it indispensable for a guitar to be good under more clement conditions or whatever? Nope. It does the trick admirably pertaining less than friendly environments and reducing maintenance needs on the road, and it does save time and work, but that's exactly what it does.


----------



## BouhZik (Nov 19, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Nope, and that's why Keith tried the Evertune on 4 different guitars and it killed the tone every time.



My bad... I thougth his tone with the evertune VGS (and SD pickups) was pretty good on his demo vidéo. But if you tell me it was dead or killed, you are certainly right then.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 19, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> My bad... I thougth his tone with the evertune VGS (and SD pickups) was pretty good on his demo vidéo. But if you tell me it was dead or killed, you are certainly right then.


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3801035-post326.html

Why not just tell Keith directly that he's wrong since you know more about his guitars than he does?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 19, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3801035-post326.html
> 
> Why not just tell Keith directly that he's wrong since you know more about his guitars than he does?



You do realize that it's a matter of opinion, right? What sounds dead and lifeless to keith might sound perfectly fine to someone else. That's why it's such a big deal to learn about the product and try it out for yourself instead of taking he said she said advice. 

People learn what the product does; what it's trade offs are. They decide whether they're interested or not. Then you find a way to demo one for yourself (or outright buy, but this isn't the smartest choice) and then if it's up to your personal uses, you buy it. That's why saying things like "this product is amazing" or "this thing is ....ing stupid" is just silly. You can let your personal opinion of it slink into a review, but it shouldn't be the main focus. I respect anyone who hates these things, but don't make a review just to rag on it. Mention how it doesn't meet your expectations, but don't call the product stupid and/or useless.

I've got to say, the amount of "Keith said it sucked the life out of his guitar, so it must completely suck" I see is downright silly. Keith is great, and I definitely look up to him, but following everything he says just because he said it is stupid. Ears don't lie, and if the dude thought the guitar didn't sound lifeless, then it doesn't matter what Keith, God, or Satan says about it.


----------



## BouhZik (Nov 19, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3801035-post326.html
> 
> Why not just tell Keith directly that he's wrong since you know more about his guitars than he does?



His vidéo is on Youtube and I have my own ears ya kno.... I dont give a shit what he says if I can judge myself, dude.

He took this cheapo VGS, put some SD in it and made a video with it. Can't you make your own opinion? You need him to tell you what is good and what is not?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 19, 2013)

I may be being daft here, but why is an individual's preference the subject of this sort of discussion. Keith prefers the tone of his guitars without the Evertune, while I never experienced a negative effect in my tone that I could trace to it. Conversely, the OP regards the initial setup as a frustrating ordeal while it didn't bother me especially when compared to other units in the market.

All in all, while my views won't coincide with the OP's, I am not going to come here and tell him what he SHOULD like on HIS guitars, really.


----------



## darren (Nov 19, 2013)

Any guitar with a floating bridge is going to take a while to intonate, because of the balancing act you have to do with the string tension vs. the counterbalancing springs. If you're coming from a Tune-O-Matic situation, i can see how that would be frustrating. But anyone with a Floyd knows what a pain in the ass it can be to set up a fully floating bridge without locking it down first. 

I'd drop the Evertune into the back-stop position before setting intonation and tuning it up, then pull it forward into floating mode once it's all set up.

It seems to me that you also missed a key part of the setup in that if you get close to the bending stop, you can re-tune at the bridge. You can also set very precisely how much give you want in the strings before you can bend them sharp.

The way some guys play, when they really slam into the strings, heavy riffing and palm muting can cause the low strings to drift slightly out of tune with every hit (the "bowwwww" effect you sometimes hear on really low-tuned instruments). That doesn't seem to be a problem you have had with your other guitars, but for some guys who are recording heavily multi-tracked music, the tiny tuning irregularities can add up to a mess in the studio. So the Evertune clearly isn't for you.

But to slam the bridge and call the guitar "an abomination" because it doesn't work for you seems like a little much, when lots of guys love it. 

Just my :2cents:


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 19, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> I may be being daft here, but why is an individual's preference the subject of this sort of discussion. Keith prefers the tone of his guitars without the Evertune, while I never experienced a negative effect in my tone that I could trace to it. Conversely, the OP regards the initial setup as a frustrating ordeal while it didn't bother me especially when compared to other units in the market.
> 
> All in all, while my views won't coincide with the OP's, I am not going to come here and tell him what he SHOULD like on HIS guitars, really.



I'm not so much telling OP what his opinion should be. I just think it's a bit silly of a review. It's cool that he doesn't like it. Saying "it's a bigger pain in the ass than it's worth" or things to that effect is silly though. I guess the guy's not professional so maybe I'm expecting too much out of it, but in all honesty he seems to be more or less making things seem shittier than they are because it's popular. 

Basically, I'd have taken it more seriously if he mentioned the things he didn't like about setting it up and leaving it at that.

For instance, "it's a bigger pain in the ass than it is worth" sounds foolish next to "It came set up poorly, and I had to modify x, y, and z before it played properly, and even then I didn't like a, b, and c about it. It was a little too much, in my opinion, with with no pay off to me, so these are things to take into consideration before buying one." (or something not so smug sounding, but to that effect.)


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 19, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> His vidéo is on Youtube and I have my own ears ya kno.... I dont give a shit what he says if I can judge myself, dude.
> 
> He took this cheapo VGS, put some SD in it and made a video with it. Can't you make your own opinion? You need him to tell you what is good and what is not?


I have the guitar right next to me, my opinion on it isn't going to change any time soon. It sounds dull to me and it sounds dull to Keith even when played through a much better amp and much better pickups.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 19, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3809698 said:


> I'm not so much telling OP what his opinion should be. I just think it's a bit silly of a review. It's cool that he doesn't like it. Saying "it's a bigger pain in the ass than it's worth" or things to that effect is silly though. I guess the guy's not professional so maybe I'm expecting too much out of it, but in all honesty he seems to be more or less making things seem shittier than they are because it's popular.
> 
> Basically, I'd have taken it more seriously if he mentioned the things he didn't like about setting it up and leaving it at that.
> 
> For instance, "it's a bigger pain in the ass than it is worth" sounds foolish next to "It came set up poorly, and I had to modify x, y, and z before it played properly, and even then I didn't like a, b, and c about it. It was a little too much, in my opinion, with with no pay off to me, so these are things to take into consideration before buying one." (or something not so smug sounding, but to that effect.)



Yes, and those were points I brought up myself, as they are factually not too correct - if I receive a guitar with a floyd sitting on dead knife edges, I'm in for a treat myself, and not the good kind. 

What I meant was pertaining the whole Keith debacle people won't let die and want to extract ilations from that that far exceed the actual point, which is "he doesn't feel the trade-off as he perceives it is worth it". No more, no less.


----------



## BouhZik (Nov 19, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> I have the guitar right next to me, my opinion on it isn't going to change any time soon. It sounds dull to me and it sounds dull to Keith even when played through a much better amp and much better pickups.



And you bought it after watching his demo? 

Thank him!!

I wish he never said anything wrong about this bridge (a year after his demo..) and read "your" opinion. but its never gonna happen!

LOL

Nevermind... I'm out of here.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 19, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> And you bought it after watching his demo?
> 
> Thank him!!
> 
> ...


I bought it because I wanted to try the Evertune after hearing the hype over it from several different guitarists and because I was looking to buy my first 7 string. I've written about what I think of the bridge several times in this thread. Any more words you want to try shoving down my throat?


----------



## BouhZik (Nov 19, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> I bought it because I wanted to try the Evertune after hearing the hype over it from several different guitarists and because I was looking to buy my first 7 string. I've written about what I think of the bridge several times in this thread. Any more words you want to try shoving down my throat?



Oops, I'm back for this one.

you've written what you think of the bridge and put KM almost every time next to your opinion.

So I'm not going to try shoving anything down your throat because it's already full of KM's dick! 

I wish Suede beats Portugal tonight. I'm preparing to see France getting eliminated. Have a nice evening!


----------



## WhiteWalls (Nov 19, 2013)

I think it all depends on how accurately you can set the bridge close to that "bending zone", so that you can still do bends while retaining all of the advantages of the Evertune.

I'd also like to ask two more things to the OP:
1) Can you be more specific about the "if the saddle is set too close to the bending zone, it goes up in pitch and then spikes"? That's something completely unknown to me in all of guitarland and I'd like to learn more about what could cause it.
2) Does the evertune create a neck angle like the ToMs? The only reason I dislike LTDs is because of that neck angle, but if the evertune does not cause it then I might look a bit more into them


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 19, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> Oops, I'm back for this one.
> 
> you've written what you think of the bridge and put KM almost every time next to your opinion.
> 
> ...


"I got proven wrong again, better tell the guy that he chokes on dick! Genius! " Have fun, and don't poke an eye out with that edginess!


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 19, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> Get a clue, Forget KM and make a new review.


I made the review before I knew KM didn't use it on his sig. 
Didn't find that out until AFTER I had already recorded the review and someone else had mentioned it in this thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> So I'm not going to try shoving anything down your throat because it's already full of KM's dick!


----------



## narad (Nov 19, 2013)

darren said:


> But to slam the bridge and call the guitar "an abomination" because it doesn't work for you seems like a little much, when lots of guys love it.



I can judge that with just my eyes! I hope it's at least a useful abomination.


----------



## wilch (Mar 22, 2014)

So, a few months ago I finally got to try one....

...and I'm on the fence. I was sure that it was all that I wanted. But it isn't. I can't really elaborate. It's not that it doesn't work, or that it feels weird. Truthfully, it doesn't feel weird, and it works well! But there was just something that I preferred with a regular hipshot. Tone maybe? I couldn't put my finger on it.

Basically I went in thinking that my next custom or guitar would definitely have an Evertune. Tried a guitar with one, and ended up ordering a new guitar without one.

Maybe when version 2 comes around I'll get one as a spare guitar, just to have around. I don't know.


----------

